# Under tank heating mats



## rolexbene (1 Feb 2013)

Hi bit of a strange question, but I am looking at making a nano tank using the Walsted method, keeping all hardware out of the tank (no heater or filter). I was wonder, does anyone have any experience using a reptile heating mat under a tank in order to raise the water temp, is it at all effective? I guess the tank is about 23l so around 15-20l of water once hard scape is in. I have kept cherry shrimp in cold water before and they seem to do fine, just don't breed so well, but would like to keep a few small fish as well if possible. Any feedback on the idea welcome.
Cheers


----------



## jack-rythm (2 Feb 2013)

I personally wouldn't bother buddy. Were closing in on spring soon so temps will start to warm. I didn't have heaters in my walstad Mate, I had fish and snails breeding. I also don't have heaters in my triptychs and it's January. As long as your temps don't drop to low u will be fine. Just a thought. If u were more comfortable using a mat for what ever reason lots of people do this and it works great. But. Do u really need it is my question geezer

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (3 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> I personally wouldn't bother buddy.


 
Yeah I know what you mean I have kept fish unheated as well for short periods of time, but it's not really good practice, don't want to get depressed fish
My house can get quite cold sometimes, so was looking to raise the temp a bit, was looking at the super small Newattino heaters, the size of a cigar.
But if possible I would like to keep all trailing wires out of the tank. I have a sexy little nano Optiwhite with led lighting, so want it to look dope.
The Newattino would probably only raise the temperature by around 5 degrees, so I thought that maybe an under tank heat mat may create a similar result.
Since posting this thread, I have read quite a lot of threads for people using them on small betta tanks, some people say they are fine. Some people moan about the fact that they are not safe due too there not being a thermostat and the added danger of putting too much weight on them. To be honest I think in the UK they would be fine, as IMO the heat is very unlighly to build to unexptabe levels especially in a 23l. I guess the proof is in the pudding and I will just have to give it a go and see what happens, these things are only about a 5er anyway so not much to lose.


----------



## jack-rythm (3 Feb 2013)

Always watching your pennies geezer, always have always will won't ya! 5 degrees more is probably ideal tbh. Try it out see what you think. I must say though if I was going with heating I would ultimately get a heat mat, I cannot stand wires in a tank. COMPLETELY ruins the point of a aquascape unless it's a jungle and can be hidden!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rolexbene (3 Feb 2013)

jack-rythm said:


> Always watching your pants geezer, always have always will won't ya!


 
Eh! most heat mate are quite low watts, but might try a slightly oversized 20w and see what happens.


----------



## jack-rythm (3 Feb 2013)

rolexbene said:


> Eh! most heat mate are quite low watts, but might try a slightly oversized 20w and see what happens.


Hahaha I meant pennies.. Lol I changed it now! And yeah man go for it

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

